# I Finally had sex



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

I am a 24 year old male and it finally happened last night. Before then, I had never even kissed a girl let alone sex. 

I also might be going out with the chick, but thats another story. 

To everyone who thinks they will be virgin forever and are doomed to a life of unwanted celibacy I tell you to abandon this thinking. If you truly want it, it will come to you. You must put in effort too however. 

The whole situation leading up to it was completely random and just goes to show that we never know whats around that next corner. Yes, I was very anxious but its just something you have to fight cause the reward can be so much greater.


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Lucky number 24! Thats ur new lucky number 

Well am saving myself for marriage so luckily i will know when to expect it!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Very cool, man. Good for you.

Love your username, by the way.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

dude im feeling hopeless myself glad to see you not only kissed, but had sex....wow what a night man

tell us how you got it done


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

lmfao ^^ So that's why guys are all about it?


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> lmfao ^^ So that's why guys are all about it?


Only one way to find out ;p


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

*Bro fist*


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Nameless Someone (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome.

And LMAO at those pictures


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

There's a theme here.


----------



## Aarmin (Feb 27, 2011)

Not enough cowbells


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm glad you feel more at peace. What are you going to do now? Do you know exactly where you're going? Seems like you did before so this should be a very significant time. Was it really everything you expected or just dispelling an idea?

I couldn't ever see a a person as a hurdle to be acomplished. It seems every hurdle is as unique as the individual. If everyone had the same sex, then I'd envy them. I don't think to be happy or fulfilled is the same sensation to everyone, nor the same desire. If it were, then every straigt male pornstar would be ecstatic at the prospect of earning his keep with another man for 4 hours. Neither desire or sensation possess a face or a body. If there was a jigsaw we all commonly shared then, each of us would possess it's place and share common features to the one to the next part, even to it's extreme. In a world where noone does their best to explain what they feel, the best we have is an aspect of truth. No man is a jigsaw lol, not entirely though he may share similarities. No piece expects a part to it's extreme to know anything about it except the common ground... We are both jigsaw by name to the mackintoshed, jigsaw fanatic looking down on it, provied he's trustworthy. It's a physical similarity contrasting itself with something that may or may not have something to do with the physical landscape of the jigsaw. In as much as the moon affects the waves. We saw where forces were bound by the aspect we see, the spiteful man tells us that's all there is to it. Still, noone expects one piece to portray anything similar to one of it's extreme distance at it's aspectual corner. And that, every Mackintoshed, jigsaw fanatic will tell you.

This is a reason why I don't trust people who tell me "2 months pleasure will solve all my problems." Eclectic taste in music you have LA loner


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Legend dude.


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

Hahah! Good job XD


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

nice.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Congrats! :haha


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't know why so many people think sex is such a monumental step in one's life.

Probably has something to do with our generation growing up with unlimited access to porn, though.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice! I'm 24 and I just had sex for the first time a few weeks ago! I also had never kissed a girl before that (well, just once after the first date)...but that night it started with making out and let into...other stuff...and then right to sex. The girl even said she never does this so quickly but I had "put a spell on her.". LOL...if only she knew the truth


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Congrats on the sex.. welcome to the club! hahaha!!!!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

haha, oh my god- this thread is awesome. 

interesting username btw!


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

you do us proud son :teeth


----------



## eek a mouse (Apr 14, 2010)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo yea!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Way to go homie. Let the juices soar.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I've never had any before, but I hear it's quite nice, congrats!


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Was this just a fling, Or was there feelings actually involved? You know, Sex isn't the new black.


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

lol sorry but this thread made me laugh..kinda sad
I always think its so weird that people are so deperate to have sex and when they finally have,they think it makes them somewhat more different or a new person:um
nothing changes...yeah you had sex thats it.
dont mean to offend anyone or get harted but I always think that having sex is such a overated thing(and no I am not a virgin)


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

ViLLiO said:


> *I don't know why so many people think sex is such a monumental step in one's life.*
> 
> Probably has something to do with our generation growing up with unlimited access to porn, though.





Jade18 said:


> lol sorry but this thread made me laugh..kinda sad
> I always think its so weird that people are so deperate to have sex and when they finally have,they think it makes them somewhat more different or a new person:um
> nothing changes...yeah you had sex thats it.
> dont mean to offend anyone or get harted but I always think that having sex is such a overated thing(and no I am not a virgin)


+1

Ditto the "never been kissed" thing.


----------



## eejm (Jan 22, 2010)

*punches lightly on the arm*

Good goin', Himi Jendrix!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Grats on the intercourse, brah!

I hope you bagged your baguette. Moldy bread is no laughing matter.


----------



## confidencelost (Sep 3, 2010)

I find this thread ever so slightly distasteful. But if it's a triumph for you, then good job I guess? I hope you're not just going to love her and leave her...?



BostonB said:


> I like that someone used the flying dog from the neverendeing story as a metaphor for ejaculation. I really should have thought of that


_Flying dog?!_ You take that back! :x He's a Luckdragon! And his name is Falkor!


----------



## Will L (Jan 24, 2010)

> You take that back! :x He's a Luckdragon! And his name is Falkor!


Falkor?

That would be quite an appropriate name given subject of this topic! :b


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

BostonB said:


> Imagine being a guy and wondering about from the time you're 12 until you're 24.


Haha. 
But yeah, congrats. Even if sex isn't everything :b


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

^
Says someone who thinks sex isn't everything.... Jeesh, you people!


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Way to rub it in for the rest of us!

:mum


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Exactly! I'm so hungry for sex I'd do Snooki.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Iced said:


>


:haha

Well done man, It's nice!

:high5


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Holy, there's some snarky folks in here. You know what people? You don't have to have sex yourself, but that doesn't change the fact that sex is an important component of life for the majority of people, whether they view it as simply exercising a powerful biologically driven function or as a physical reflection of emotional intimacy.

It was an important milestone for the OP, so how bout just being happy for someone who managed to overcome his anxiety in one of the most social anxiety-provoking situations out there?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

So what moves did you perform? Did you try an axegrinder? How about a reverse core thrust? By any chance did it happen to be a tag team match?


----------



## Cody88 (Apr 3, 2011)

haha this thread is epicly funny. Anyways congrats dude! It's a milestone I imagine.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I just had sex, and it felt so good!


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

2 questions,

1. was she a hooker?
2. how long did you last?


----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

Just be careful in a relationship with that person. Your first can really break your heart.


----------



## uhhhbrandon (Dec 21, 2010)

Did you have buttsecks?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Sam1911 said:


> 2. how long did you last?


Oh oh oh I want to know this too!


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations! Hopefully the momentum rolls and you have lots of sex going forward.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Good for you!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

BetaBoy90 said:


> So what moves did you perform? Did you try an axegrinder? How about a reverse core thrust? By any chance did it happen to be a tag team match?


O_O :wtf


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Oh oh oh I want to know this too!


3rd that!


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

trendyfool said:


> I just had sex, and it felt so good!


haha that's what i was thinking






:b


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

mmmmmmm sex. my virginity felt naughty tonight, so i punished it.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

^ confusion hah

Sooo...what's sex like...apparently i have to have some balls to have sex. Its totally available to me..........****.

I think it would do wonders for my anxiety. Sex is like complete physical acceptance from another person. Then I'd just have to work on my brain.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

*high five*


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

When's the sex tape coming out?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats man!


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

The question is...can you do it a second time?


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

My stomach is hurting from laughing at all of the crazy stuff put in this thread. This is great!


----------



## Briisthebest (Apr 1, 2011)

Congrats man. I am 27 and you are putting me back in time when I did it the first time which was when I was 16. I think I cut school everyday for a month and just did it everyday all day. It never gets old and dont be shy to just jump right into it again if she is willing.


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow. Im amazed at the posts this has got. 

Nice work people. And now to answer your questions.

She was not a hooker or anything. We met in a totally random situation and got to talking and we both have mental stuff goin on and thats how we connected. lol

Oh and it wasnt like a one night deal and it lasted a while. I was a bit drunk so little Himi didnt work as well. She wants me to be her BF which I figure I have very little to lose by doing. Thats where the real battle shall begin: Its easy to have some alcohol or whatever to be calm but I will eventually have to face my fears head on, without chemicals to help. 

Twas really the last real "wall" in my life I had to break down. Nearly 2 years ago I was housebound and I could never imagine my life like it is now. I have done a total 180 in the span of little over 2 years. 

I still get up, and I still get down. And I still have much anxiety cause my brain is simply programmed to be that way. I just choose to fight it with every ounce of my being cause it beats the living hell out the hermit lifestyle. lol


----------



## madsv (Mar 19, 2010)

Himi Jendrix said:


> Wow. Im amazed at the posts this has got.
> 
> Nice work people. And now to answer your questions.
> 
> ...


Good job buddy.

Glad to see that it is going so well for you


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

MojoCrunch said:


> My stomach is hurting from laughing at all of the crazy stuff put in this thread. This is great!


That kid is so cute.


----------



## Sophomore (Sep 19, 2010)

Himi Jendrix said:


> Wow. Im amazed at the posts this has got.
> 
> Nice work people. And now to answer your questions.
> 
> ...


Nice work with the whole losing virginity thing, I am still working on that myself lol

Go for it, you have nothing to lose by dating her


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Himi Jendrix said:


> She was not a hooker or anything. We met in a totally random situation...


:nw



> She wants me to be her BF


:nw



> Nearly 2 years ago I was housebound and I could never imagine my life like it is now. I have done a total 180 in the span of little over 2 years.


:nw



> I still get up, and I still get down. And I still have much anxiety cause my brain is simply programmed to be that way. I just choose to fight it with every ounce of my being cause it beats the living hell out the hermit lifestyle. lol


Wow, I nominate you for SAS Member of the Year. You are my Hero.

:nw:nw:nw


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Congrats man!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

congrats. I havent had any sex since 07. :duck


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

epic thread is epic :clap 

I got so much lulz from all the crazy stuff posted. Congrats OP!


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Nice one


----------



## PaFfanatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> Congrats! :haha


Hahahahaha YES. :lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

LALoner said:


> That kid is so cute.


How about his cousin?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> How about his cousin?


looooooooooooooool :haha u made my day


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I was 27 before I had it. My husband was 26. We were each others first.


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Good on ya buddy, now you in control!:boogie


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Yay sex sex sex sexy times 
It's only going to get better 



ViLLiO said:


> Probably has something to do with our generation growing up with unlimited access to porn, though.


:rofl


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

LMAO...At the cartoon stuck in this thread...


----------



## MrShyAndTimid (Jun 28, 2010)

hahah I know I'm late on joining the party, but Congrats. I'd also like to congratulate you on proper use of the comment you made below:



Himi Jendrix said:


> Twas really the last real "wall" in my life I had to break down. Nearly 2 years ago I was housebound and I could never imagine my life like it is now. I have done a total 180 in the span of little over 2 years.


People tend to say "I made a complete 360", which makes no sense, because it means they're back to where they started.


----------



## Gemini32 (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh and it wasnt like a one night deal and it lasted a while. I was a bit drunk so little Himi didnt work as well. She wants me to be her BF which I figure I have very little to lose by doing. Thats where the real battle shall begin: Its easy to have some alcohol or whatever to be calm but I will eventually have to face my fears head on, without chemicals to help. 


Yeah man, date her have so much sex with her you can live out all your wildest fantasy's and than see where it goes from there


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

This thread is still going....


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

MojoCrunch said:


> This thread is still going....


You should see the plans I have drawn up for the _1st Annual Himi Jendrix Finally Had Sexapolooza_.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations. lol.


----------



## CK1708 (Mar 30, 2011)

Himi Jendrix said:


> I am a 24 year old male and it finally happened last night. Before then, I had never even kissed a girl let alone sex.
> 
> I also might be going out with the chick, but thats another story.
> .


I kissed a girl when I was 20 for the first time, then a day or so later I had sex with that girl :|
Them we went out with each other for a few months and had sex nearly every day.....which was good :yes


----------



## justagirl9 (Jun 13, 2010)

That's so weird that so many of us were 24 when we did it. And now it's been a million years since I've had it and I'm losing it. lol


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Did you overcome the one and done barrier yet? I hear one time sex experiencers have it worse than virgins!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Revenwyn said:


> I was 27 before I had it. My husband was 26. We were each others first.


Aw that's kinda cool! Although its a milestone for some, it isnt really for me. but congrats anyway!


----------

